# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  pintura

## jorge123

Hola!!
Soy nueva en este foro y me gustaría que me dieseis vuestra opinión sobre esta página para acuchillar parquet en Bilbao y si 600€ os parece caro para un piso de 60 metros cuadrados.
Muchas gracias!

 :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :O16:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:

----------


## pabloss

A mí no me parece caro. Lo importante es que hagas bien tu trabajo porque si no, el cliente se enojará.

----------

